
Stress Testing React Easy State (with exotic state structures and mutations) - thenewestkid
https://dev.to/solkimicreb/stress-testing-react-easy-state-5elg
======
thenewestkid
React Easy State ([https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-
state](https://github.com/solkimicreb/react-easy-state)) is a transparent -
ES6 Proxy based - state management library for ReactJS. The marketing pitch of
the project is this:

> It doesn't matter how you structure or mutate your state stores, any
> syntactically valid code works.

In this article, I try to prove this with a simple app and increasingly exotic
state structures and mutations.

